
Edward Snowden Explains How FBI Could Review Clinton Emails So Fast - mikeroher
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Edward-Snowden-Explains-How-FBI-Could-Review-10598233.php
======
JoeAltmaier
Is there any doubt? These are the guys that record every credit card
transaction, phone call and airline reservation, right? And process it in
realtime. That's a billion records a day. 650000 emails is a pimple on the
butt of that.

~~~
jdavis703
But how many people even understand how email works (and by that I don't mean
the nitty gritty of IMAP), but for example not understanding not to "reply
all" telling everyone to stop "replying all" and instead simply setting up an
email filter?

